# Sensor next to light switch?



## MacMook (Sep 4, 2004)

I notice a very small "dot" at about 2 o'clock next to the rotary light switch on my 2001 M3. It's about the size of the red LED which flashes on the Business CD. On a real close look it appears to be a sensor of some kind. I can find no mention of it in the manual. Nor am I aware of any light sensitive ability of the interior lights, etc.
Any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

MacMook said:


> I notice a very small "dot" at about 2 o'clock next to the rotary light switch on my 2001 M3. It's about the size of the red LED which flashes on the Business CD. On a real close look it appears to be a sensor of some kind. I can find no mention of it in the manual. Nor am I aware of any *light sensitive ability of the interior lights*, etc.
> Any ideas?
> thanks


That's what it is... if you have Nav the dot in the bottom of the screen performs the same function but to the LCD screen only. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Yep.. when it's dark, take your flashlight and shine it at the sensor... all of your cluster lights will brighten.


----------

